# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  What to do with unwanted dart frog eggs?

## AlbinoTrtoise

So I do not own dart frogs yet, I am looking to get them next reptile show (Feb 2017) and was wondering, since they will breed (and I want them to) a lot and I want to have babies, I just don't want to constantly have new frogs, because I do not have room to put them all. So if I just want one clutch of eggs to hatch, and every other clutch for the rest of time I own them, what can I do to keep them from hatching??

 Would I buy two cages and seperate the males and females? Or is there a humane way or ridding them. As I said I do not have anywhere to put clutches and clutches of new frogs, and I cannot ship them. Should I hold off on frogs until I can have a place to put them or is there a humane way to get rid of the eggs?

----------


## PacmanFrog707

I think that, like with any animal, you should be able to surrender them to a pet store at least if the eggs become full fledged frogs. I’m also sure there would be breeders happy to accept eggs to raise and then sell off

----------

